# Smoked red peppers



## scubadoo97 (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a few red bell peppers around.  Since they were looking a bit old I wanted to do something quickly.  Tossed them in the smoker at 225 and smoked with hickory and pecan.  Pulled them after a couple of hours.  

These smoked peppers can be used for many things.  We've had them in a breakfast fritatta.  Added them to soups and topped a paella with them.  Would also make a good pepper spread ground up and cooked on low for a few hours to concentrate the flavors.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Reds are my favorite of the bells. I also think they are compatible with many other foods.


----------



## alx (Jun 2, 2009)

NIce job scubadoo97.I have been smoking my red japs and paprika,then de-hydrating for awhile and love them in rubs.I have a roaster for my joe parker green chiles i grow and that creates a wonderful flavor as well.I think i will smoke some of my italian sweet roasters(Carmen) and see if they are anything like your description-would be nice addition-Thanks for post.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 2, 2009)

My wife and I love to make salsa with smoked peppers.


----------

